# New with some questions...



## KCD (May 2, 2010)

New to the forum and to "N" Gauge with a few questions...

I have a Bachmann Baldwin 2-8-0 Consolidation (Spectrum) locomotive, various pieces of rolling stock (all freight related), and enough track to watch a train make circles around a small table. I'm about to try my first layout, and there will necessarily be some restrictions. They are primarily budget and space. Therefore, when I learned that the Baldwin 2-8-0, although mostly utilized as a freight hauler, also saw service as a passenger locomotive, I was pleased because this locomotive will have to serve as the only one for some time to come. This locomotive was also was used to pull "mixed" consists; a real jack of all trades!

Most of the passenger and mixed service, from what I've determined, was located in the east and northeast. That information provides a boundary, of sorts, of the area I can choose from to model; not a bad geographic area from which to select. As I think this through, much will depend upon my available space. Without a cellar, spare room, or usable garage, available space is the governing factor. The layout will probably have to remain reasonably level (as it relates to sea-level), and there can be no mountains or tall buildings to hamper portability as there will be times when the entire operation will have to be stashed in a closet. This will be a challenge, but at least I can use my Baldwin 2-8-0 to haul either freight or passengers, and that will add some diversity to an otherwise less than exciting layout. 

Questions:

1.) So, given the constraints listed, does anyone have any suggestions about what area I might look towards? I have little, or no experience with the area of geographic restriction and could use some help with this.

2.) Does anyone know who makes "N" gauge 1:160 passenger rolling stock from the 1900 -1930 period? All I can find is 1960 forward and that would be better with a diesel.

3.) Will the Bachmann couplers on my 2-8-0 work with other "N" gauge rolling stock? If so, are there any manufacturers I should stay away from? 

4.) What are the best couplers (knuckles?), and how difficult is it to replace all the knuckles on the Bachmann stock? Which are the best knuckles?

I look forward to any responses, although I must warn you that those responses might stimulate additional questions...

Thanks,

KCD


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

2)Athearn sells Overton and Overland passenger cars in N scale,you can see their available choices on their website.I can't tell in wich era these were exactly,but they sure aren't modern looking cars.
3)The 2-8-0 is Bachmann's exceptional product as it has a solid reputation to be an excellent model for the price.Outside this model,Bachmann's products are on a "test before buy" status as their quality is quite irregular.However,their warranty department is one of the best I know of.Their Spectrum line is much better,I haven't heard about popular complaints about them.Not exceptional but quite fair.
4)couplers...Micro-Trains is THE standard most modellers like.Replacing Bachmann's couplers with MT's...manageable with steady hands and a good eyesight.


----------

